# wer von euch fährt bad goisern?



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

wer von euch fährt bad goisern und was erwartet ihr von euch selbst und dem rennen?


----------



## The Tretschwein (24. Mai 2007)

ich fahr goisern und erwarte schönes Wetter!
viel Spass damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (24. Mai 2007)

ich und nen paar kumpels fahren auch mit, ich erwarte, dass ich die langstrecke überlebe..


----------



## captain hook (24. Mai 2007)

junkyjerk schrieb:


> ich und nen paar kumpels fahren auch mit, ich erwarte, dass ich die langstrecke überlebe..



was angesichts der zu erwartenden fahrzeit schon eine herrausforderung sein wird... netter letzter berg im profil mit dem zacken zusätzlich dann noch hinten drann.....  

das tretschwein erwartet spass??? da stellt sich die frage: wie weit geht spass???? )) oder fängt der wieder an, wenn man die schmerzen nicht mehr spührt?


----------



## bikehumanumest (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> was angesichts der zu erwartenden fahrzeit schon eine herrausforderung sein wird... netter letzter berg im profil mit dem zacken zusätzlich dann noch hinten drann.....
> 
> das tretschwein erwartet spass??? da stellt sich die frage: wie weit geht spass???? )) oder fängt der wieder an, wenn man die schmerzen nicht mehr spührt?



die frage ist eher : wie definiert jeder subjektiv SPASS für sich selbst...

ah ja ich geb mir den spaß rund um goisern auch...

joe


----------



## captain hook (25. Mai 2007)

ist wie eine mischung aus respekt vor der distanz, ein bischen unsicherheit über das wie es werden wird und riesige vorfreude!!! )) 

sinds ja schon 4 von hier... alle das erste mal oder schon mit erfahrung? ich meine jetzt die langstrecke....


----------



## kupfermark (25. Mai 2007)

Ich fahr auch mit und erwarte ein T-Shirt, auf dem "SURVIVOR" steht


----------



## BaSiS (25. Mai 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ist wie eine mischung aus respekt vor der distanz, ein bischen unsicherheit über das wie es werden wird und riesige vorfreude!!! ))
> 
> sinds ja schon 4 von hier... alle das erste mal oder schon mit erfahrung? ich meine jetzt die langstrecke....



na ich bin noch nicht sicher - weil wenn ich dort lang fahre (was ich mal ausprobieren will) werd ich ncoh lahmarschiger als ohnehin schon und dann die Woche drauf in Küblis kommste gar nicht mehr in die Gänge


----------



## The Tretschwein (25. Mai 2007)

ich meinte: Viel Spass mit meiner Antwort.  

Letztes Jahr stand auf dem Shirt:

*    PAIN HAS A NAME

Bad Goisern 220km 7000hm*

Will ich haben


----------



## sipemue (29. Mai 2007)

Auch dabei  und freue mich schon auf jeden einzelnen der gut 200km und 7000hm. 
Hoffe nur, dass ich vom IronMan in Frankfurt dann schon voll regeneriert bin  , wobei der IronMan im Verhältnis zu Bad Goisern ja schon fast was für Schlappies ist.


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (9. Juli 2007)

Hi, 


bin Kitzalp schon gefahren (44km). Sind die Trails in Bad Goisern mit denen beim Kitzalp vergleichbar?

Tretschwein müsste sich da auskennen...

Gruß Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kupfermark (10. Juli 2007)

Kitzalp fehlt noch auf meiner 2ride-liste, für die Goisern Abfahrten sollte man schon ein paar mal auf dem MTB gesessen sein, sind schon einigermassen anspruchsvoll. 

Nur noch 3,5 mal schlafen, dann gehts endlich los  
Inzwischen sind für die grosse Runde schon 349 Fahrer gemeldet.


----------



## bike bike (11. Juli 2007)

> bin Kitzalp schon gefahren (44km). Sind die Trails in Bad Goisern mit denen beim Kitzalp vergleichbar?


 
ich würd sagen etwa gleiche Kategorie, vielleicht ist der Ehrenbachtrail um´s Kennen schwerer ...


----------



## The Tretschwein (11. Juli 2007)

genau! Goisern ist leichter, Trails aber länger.

Ich lass es aus, weil ich 3 Wochenenden nacheinander gefahren bin. Pfronten, Kitz, Dolomiti. 

Ischgl kommt wohl als nächstes....


----------



## sipemue (12. Juli 2007)

Was für Schlappen empfehlt ihr (Ortskundigen)?
Eher die groben und breiten oder ist die Strecke, insbesondere nach dem ausgiebigen Regen der letzten Tage, auch für Rennprofil geeignet?

Leider kenne ich die Strecke und die Bodenbeschaffenheit überhaupt nicht 
Danke für eure Empfehlung!


----------



## racing_basti (12. Juli 2007)

ich kenn die strecke zwar auch nicht, aber ich vertraue mal wieder auf larssen tt, da ich keinen schlamm erwarte wird der schon gehen


----------



## mountainbike (12. Juli 2007)

ich kenn die strecke auch nicht - fahre die 110er.

aber ich nehm meine übliche bereifung: 

vorne conti speed-king
hinten racing ralph

lg bergpeter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## junkyjerk (12. Juli 2007)

nobby nic 2,25" vorne und hinten...


----------



## BaSiS (12. Juli 2007)

also ich könnte noch einen im Auto ab Stuttgarter Ecke mitnehmen


----------



## captain hook (16. Juli 2007)

racing_basti schrieb:


> ich kenn die strecke zwar auch nicht, aber ich vertraue mal wieder auf larssen tt, da ich keinen schlamm erwarte wird der schon gehen





  

keinen schlamm also??? also ich war froh, dass bei kilometer 140 die verpflegungsstelle öl zur hand hatte, weil die matsch und supermatschpassagen vorher sagen wir mal seit kilometer 40 sämtlichstes schmiermittel von der kette entfernt hatte.... 

und runter nicht so schlimm also... also tretschwein... da hast du mir aber ein übles ei gelegt... war das krass oder war das krass??? glücklicherweise nn in 2,25 vorne und hinten... und trotzdem viel runter geschoben...


----------



## kupfermark (17. Juli 2007)

kupfermark schrieb:


> Ich fahr auch mit und erwarte ein T-Shirt, auf dem "SURVIVOR" steht



OK, steht "Finisher" drauf. Auch OK


----------



## captain hook (17. Juli 2007)

ja... fand ich etwas lasch nach dem was man nach dem vom letzten jahr nun bei dem jubiläum erwartet hätte.... 

wobei das dieses jahr auch gut gepasst hätte...


----------



## grege (18. Juli 2007)

captain hook schrieb:


> ... und trotzdem viel runter geschoben...


Und trotz viel Runterschieben noch DIE Platzierung?? Mann mann, mein Respekt wächst ins Unermessliche.    
Ich fand ja runterzu trotz Schlamm WESENTLICH angenehmer als diesen  endlosen Anstieg da gegen Ende. Erinner mich an zwei fiese Schlamm-Rutschen, wo man wirklich nicht fahren konnte. Der Rest war eigenlich fahrbar (auch mit Larsens), solange niemand im Weg rumstand. Und oben auf diesem BERG ist man halt einfach im Schlamm steckengeblieben...

Bin ja aber auch nur die 109 km Schlaffi-Runde im Schlaffi-Tempo gefahren. Mal sehen, obs nächstes Jahr für die lange Streke reicht.


----------



## sipemue (18. Juli 2007)

War auch dabei auf der 209km Strecke und es lief ganz gut ... bis zu dem Punkt als mir die Kurbel abgefallen ist (hatte ich auch noch nie!). Hat mich dann rund 20-30min gekostet, bis ich jmd. gefunden hatte, der passendes Werkzeug dabei hatte. Bis dahin konnte ich als 'Triathlet' von meiner guten Laufkondition gebraucht machen. Bin letztendlich aber immer noch mit einer passablen Zeit   von 12:05 durch Ziel.

Die Strecke fand ich sehr gut, war wirklich alles dabei: Von einfach bis hammerharte Downhills (besonders der Downhill nach dem letzten Hügel vor dem letzten längeren Anstieg).

Wenn ich das OK von meiner Freundin   für nächstes Jahr wieder bekomme + der IM in Frankfurt auch nicht gerade das WE davor ist, bin ich sicherlich wieder dabei.

cu!


----------



## captain hook (18. Juli 2007)

12:05 bei 30 min zeitverlust wegen einer abgefallenen kurbel... rechne rechne rechne.... ergebnis: verdammt schnell unterwegs gewesen!!! respekt!!! das hät ne sehr ordentliche platzierung gegeben! 

@grege: du bist doch das gleichmaß und die ruhe selbst... eigentlich wie gemacht für die 200er distanz! ich denke du solltest es versuchen. hast auch nicht so ganz ausgelastet ausgeschaut im ziel...


----------



## bikehumanumest (18. Juli 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> War auch dabei auf der 209km Strecke und es lief ganz gut ... bis zu dem Punkt als mir die Kurbel abgefallen ist (hatte ich auch noch nie!). Hat mich dann rund 20-30min gekostet, bis ich jmd. gefunden hatte, der passendes Werkzeug dabei hatte. Bis dahin konnte ich als 'Triathlet' von meiner guten Laufkondition gebraucht machen. Bin letztendlich aber immer noch mit einer passablen Zeit   von 12:05 durch Ziel.
> 
> Die Strecke fand ich sehr gut, war wirklich alles dabei: Von einfach bis hammerharte Downhills (besonders der Downhill nach dem letzten Hügel vor dem letzten längeren Anstieg).
> 
> ...



hi simon,

hab mir grad deine fotos vom rennen angeschaut, scheinbar hast du viel spaß gehabt...ich kucke immer so verbissen ...obwohl ich auch viel spaß hatte...bis ich mir die kette dermaßen zwischen kassette und speichen gezogen habe,dass ich trotz erfolgreicher notreparatur dann nach 9h und 140km raus mußte/durfte...ich lag so auf kurs zielankunft 13,5h...

na ja dann halt nächstes jahr

joe
nr.A230


----------



## captain hook (18. Juli 2007)

@sipemue
wer so schnell radfahren kann wie du beim ironman, der scheint ja wie gemacht für solche leistungen... hoffentlich schaffst du es deine freundin nächstes jahr zu überreden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## texx (18. Juli 2007)

sipemue schrieb:


> wobei der IronMan im Verhältnis zu Bad Goisern ja schon fast was für Schlappies ist.



meinst du das ernst? sind die beiden disziplinen wirklich miteinander vergleichbar?

ich selbst bin übrigens bei km 120 und um 14:00,01 uhr aus dem zeitlimit geflogen.  

wenigstens hab ich so fürs nächste jahr ein schönes ziel.


----------



## captain hook (18. Juli 2007)

der gute fährt beim ironman halt 180 km in 4:38h! vermutlich hat der bei soviel druck den letzten anstieg garnicht bemerkt...


----------



## sipemue (19. Juli 2007)

Doch, habe ich schon noch mitbekommen, dass da ein "Hügel" war  

@Texx: Vergleichbar ist die Anstrengung für einen IM mit Bad Goisern nicht. Alleine nochmal der Marathon nach dem Radeln tut schon weh, da es eine ganz andere Bewegung ist.
ABER: Wer die 209km passable überstanden hat und auch heute schon 15-20km am Stück rennen kann, der dürfte auch mit 9-12 Monaten Vorbereitung einen IM gut und vernünftig überstehen. Die nötige Härte und der "Kopf" ist ja schonmal da ... das hat man ja dann letztes WE bewiesen! 

@captain: Das Radln beim IM war schon geil. Leider wurde ich eben nur die ersten rund 80 km zu sehr von den anderen Radlern aufgehalten, da ich ja als ca. 1250er aus dem Wasser gekommen bin und mich dann erst nach vorne an den Radler-Massen vorbei arbeiten musste. 


Habe gerade mal einen Rennbericht von Bad Goisern auf meine hp gestellt


----------



## captain hook (19. Juli 2007)

so ein ärger.... da werden stadler und co sich in zukunft ja auf andere radzeiten einrichten können als die, die sie gewohnt sind!  werden sie wohl mtb´n als trainingsmethode entdecken müssen für soviel härte! bombenzeit auf jeden fall... beim ironman und in goisern!


----------



## captain hook (19. Juli 2007)

und schöner bericht.... ich werde nächstes jahr auch wieder kommen.... hoffentlich dann mit mehr erfahrungen im geländesport als 3 rennen und der erkenntnis wie sich wettkampbelastungen anfühlen die länger als 4 stunden sind...


----------



## Themar7 (22. Juli 2007)

Ich fand Goisern absolut genial. War dieses Jahr das erste Mal beim 200er dabei! Meine Zeit liegt bei 15h35min. Ist schon echt heftig wer das Zeitfenster alles nicht geschafft hat. Einige Leute von denen nehmen mir ne halbe Stunde bei nem 100er Marathon weg. 354 sind losgefahren davon 179 angekommen.
Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr!!!
Grüße von A326!


----------



## zeitweiser (22. Juli 2007)

ein genialer Bericht und eine Aufforderung es im nächsten Jahr auch mal zu probieren


----------



## Boniperti (19. Januar 2008)

hat jemand ne präzise Höhenmetermessung parat - sind`s wirklich 7000hm auf der 200er Runde?


----------



## Munibiker (20. Januar 2008)

Hallo!!
Werd das mit dem Municycling bewältigen aber unter 2Std und die länge der Strecke sind ja nur ca.25 Km.
Kann ja nicht beides fahren!!!Bin ja kein Profi!!!
Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grege (20. Januar 2008)

Boniperti schrieb:


> hat jemand ne präzise Höhenmetermessung parat - sind`s wirklich 7000hm auf der 200er Runde?



Laut Veranstalter genau 7006.
Reicht Dir eine Antwort Mitte Juli? Ich wollte so um den 14.07. rum mal ne Messfahrt mache.


----------



## Boniperti (20. Januar 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Laut Veranstalter genau 7006.
> Reicht Dir eine Antwort Mitte Juli? Ich wollte so um den 14.07. rum mal ne Messfahrt mache.



Veranstalterangaben sind meistens mit Vorsicht zu genießen  


7000hm kommen mir halt verdammt viel auf "nur" 210 km vor. Ich hab die Höhenmeter mal anhand des Höhenprofils auf der Veranstalterseite überschlagen ----- und kam mit reichlich Bonusaufschlägen auf 6200 hm.  

Deshalb täte mich mal eine Polarmessung interessieren.


----------



## bikehumanumest (21. Januar 2008)

Boniperti schrieb:


> Veranstalterangaben sind meistens mit Vorsicht zu genießen
> 
> 
> 7000hm kommen mir halt verdammt viel auf "nur" 210 km vor. Ich hab die Höhenmeter mal anhand des Höhenprofils auf der Veranstalterseite überschlagen ----- und kam mit reichlich Bonusaufschlägen auf 6200 hm.
> ...



sind doch bei ner mittelmässigen fahrzeit von 14 stunden "nur" 500hm und 15km/h... pro stunde...ok 14 mal halt nacheinander...

und glaub mir , selbst wenn ne "ca" messung mit polar "nur" 6200hm ergibt...aus eigener erfahrung kann ich dir versprechen, dass dir am letzten 1000hm anstieg , wenn es wieder gefühlte 40grad hat subjektiv ganz egal ist ob es letztendlich haargenau 7000hm oder doch 100hm weniger sind...

joe
und zum thema viele hm pro km kann ich dir zb. das swiss-bike-masters oder ischgl empfehlen...bei denen gehts nur steil hoch oder steil runter...flach gibts da nicht...


----------



## captain hook (21. Januar 2008)

überlegst du auch zu fahren?! die berlinfraktion wird ja immer größer!  

wegen der höhenmeter kann ich mal schauen was die präzision angeht. kenn jemanden der die daten der 100er strecke mit hac und polar vermessen hat. und wenn die da nicht besch:ssen haben, werden sie es bei der langstrecke auch nicht gemacht haben. 

kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen... am ende ist es völlig egal ob es ein paar mehr oder weniger sind. erstens musst du eh fahren bis das ziel da ist und zweitens ist es so oder so extrem anstrengend. und viel viel krasser als der ötztalmarathon ist es so oder so! wenn du also auf der suche nach ner steigerung bist... machen!


----------



## uwero (23. Januar 2008)

sipemue schrieb:


> Was für Schlappen empfehlt ihr (Ortskundigen)?
> Eher die groben und breiten oder ist die Strecke, insbesondere nach dem ausgiebigen Regen der letzten Tage, auch für Rennprofil geeignet?
> 
> Leider kenne ich die Strecke und die Bodenbeschaffenheit überhaupt nicht
> Danke für eure Empfehlung!




Das musst Du vom Wetter abhängig machen. Wenn es 3-4 Tage vorher trocken war kannst Du mit nahezu jedem Rennreifen der durchstichfest ist fahren. Hat es vorher geregnet oder regnet es am gleichen Tag brauchst Du auf jeden Fall Reifen mit ordentlich Grip. 

Dieses Jahr war es auch noch recht feucht und ich bin 1.8er Nobby Nic gefahren, na, ja. 2.1er wären die bessere Wahl gewesen.


----------



## grege (23. Januar 2008)

Boniperti schrieb:


> Veranstalterangaben sind meistens mit Vorsicht zu genießen
> 
> 
> 7000hm kommen mir halt verdammt viel auf "nur" 210 km vor. Ich hab die Höhenmeter mal anhand des Höhenprofils auf der Veranstalterseite überschlagen ----- und kam mit reichlich Bonusaufschlägen auf 6200 hm.
> ...



Wenn es so wäre täts ja wohl keiner hier erzählen.  Gefühlt sind es mindestens so viele Höhenmeter wie der Veranstalter angibt. Von der 100er Strecke müsste ich noch ne HAC-Aufzeichnung haben, muss mal suchen...

Der Iron Bike in Ischgl ist vom Höhenmeter/Streckenverhältnis übrigens noch krasser. (Muss ich eigentlich auch mal fahren...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (23. Januar 2008)

grege schrieb:


> Der Iron Bike in Ischgl ist vom Höhenmeter/Streckenverhältnis übrigens noch krasser. (Muss ich eigentlich auch mal fahren...)



dann nimm ne gute übersetzung mit...also ich bin dieses jahr schon den ein oder anderen meter gelaufen in den bergen von ischgl...   

joe


----------



## aka (26. Januar 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> ...also ich bin dieses jahr schon den ein oder anderen meter gelaufen in den bergen von ischgl...   joe


Da bin ich ja froh das es nicht nur mir so ging!
Bin den dieses Jahr zum ersten mal gefahren und habe mich gewundert, wie sich die Charakteristik der Strecke nach der Wegteilung ändert - da wars dann schluß mit Lustig.


----------

